# Roosterfish Line



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey guys, I am headed to cabo in about a months time. Just curious what fly lines you guys would recommend for tossing 2/0 and 3/0 deceivers and 1/0 clousers and half and halfs with medium eyes.

I was originally looking at the Wulff BTT lost tip 9 or 10wt but am considering the SA titan tropical clear tip 330gr and beulah serum 350gr.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

The SA grand slam wavelength will turn any of those flies over. You can get some sinktips that connect loop to loop to add versatility. Many times those fish are on top and sometimes ya gotta go get em down deeper. Stay true to your rod weight!!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Your're telling me Rio doesn't make a Roosterfish specific fly line??


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

I was looking at the grandslam lines, however I was thinking that I needed something with an intermediate tip to get the line just under the surface film so I wouldn't have to deal with the wind and surf pushing my line everywhere. Ultimately, just looking for a line that will cut wind the best.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Pierson said:


> Your're telling me Rio doesn't make a Roosterfish specific fly line??


^Truth! lol

Never fished Rooster fish but the line you're describing needing sounds a lot like the line I use for Tarpon. Rio makes a clear intermediate tip Tarpon line, they change the names too often for me to remember the flavor, but it's a floating/intermediate Tarpon line with a clear tip...


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

intermediate is the best choice if there is a bit of surf up and you are casting from the beach. Grand slam float and wulff tt ghost intermediate are both excellent lines. FYI those titan tapers are basically 2 line weights heavier. I have a titan sonar intermediate 7wt line that works well on my fast action 8wt rods. Basically for baja you want:

beach:
intermediate
float

boat:
intermediate
sink line for a 10wt so 350g-450g


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

if you are going from roosters from the beach 10wt is the way to go by the way. If you find a big one you will need every bit of that 10wt. And it can be windy down there.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

also the benefit of intermediate is the line handles better when its just under the chop. Thats why most striper guys use intermediate in the surf as well.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

mightyrime said:


> intermediate is the best choice if there is a bit of surf up and you are casting from the beach. Grand slam float and wulff tt ghost intermediate are both excellent lines. FYI those titan tapers are basically 2 line weights heavier. I have a titan sonar intermediate 7wt line that works well on my fast action 8wt rods. Basically for baja you want:
> 
> beach:
> intermediate
> ...


I believe this is exactly what I was looking for. My last question is if the BTT ghost tip can handle cutting the wind? I know more forward tapers are supposedly able to power through the wind better, but I am just curious if the continuous forward taper and thinner diameter can "cut" through the wind easier, rather than power through it?
Would you consider the BTT ghost tip more of an integrated shooting head?


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

mightyrime said:


> also the benefit of intermediate is the line handles better when its just under the chop. Thats why most striper guys use intermediate in the surf as well.


Would you suggest a full intermediate head or a 15' intermediate tip line?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

cj.james said:


> I believe this is exactly what I was looking for. My last question is if the BTT ghost tip can handle cutting the wind? I know more forward tapers are supposedly able to power through the wind better, but I am just curious if the continuous forward taper and thinner diameter can "cut" through the wind easier, rather than power through it?
> Would you consider the BTT ghost tip more of an integrated shooting head?


I throw the BTT lost tip on my 12wt and it shoots like a dream. Gonna eventually get one for my 10wt as well


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I throw the BTT lost tip on my 12wt and it shoots like a dream. Gonna eventually get one for my 10wt as well


Awesome! Thanks for the input! I am just torn between the SA titan and BTT lost tip. They both seem like excellent lines for what i'm doing


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

My best rossterfish line goes something like this :

“ what’s a roosterfish like you doing at a beach like this ? “ 



Badda Boom


----------

